# Vintage Race Photos



## bubu13 (Apr 4, 2010)

Here are some old photos from various NORBA, Grundig and Reebok Eliminator races&#8230; I believe they were taken between 89-94, or somewhere around there. 

*NORBA - Big Bear 89-90 (?)*
    

    

    

*NORBA - Mammoth 89-90 (?)*


----------



## bubu13 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Grundig XC - Mammoth 91 (?)*


----------



## bubu13 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Grundig DH - Big Bear 91 (?)*


----------



## bubu13 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Reebok Eliminator - Mammoth 94*


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Those are awsome!!!


Thanks for posting.


Steve


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Rad set of photos!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Thank so much for posting these


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

awesome collection of pics :thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

these aren't scans are they? The resolution looks great! Thanks, Bubu!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

awesome pics

I kinda dig that fade trimble


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

These are some of the best photos this site has ever seen.

I hope you have more!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

These pics are putting a huge smile on my face. 

So much to look at! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bubu13 (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the positive comments, I'm glad you enjoyed them. These are all scans of photos that I took back in late 80's early 90's.

Here are a few more that I posted in the Vintage Retro Classic Photo Gallery


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

There is literally so much info crammed in those pics...could easily spend hour scrutinizing all the details....like a photographic time capsule. Thanks again.

(The Clark Kent with the machined stays is wild!)


Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Just about every racer fan boy dream bike is there.

The ladies are heavily favored (which is great!), but there's a shot of JT still on a drop bar'ed FRO in one of the shots (Furtado on a FRO still too).


EDIT: I take that back...Tomes is on a C-26.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Brings back good memories!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

This over-the shoulder shot with Tomac out in front is radical. 
(I can un-biggen it if anyone minds)


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Fillet-Brazed should help put some names to those faces


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

yo-Nate-y said:


> This over-the shoulder shot with Tomac out in front is radical.
> (I can un-biggen it if anyone minds)


Over Ned's left shoulder, John Weissenrider(sp?), over Ned's Right in the Ritchey outfit-Tim "Johnny"Rutherford,over Rutherford's right shoulder in blue helmet-Tom Rogers,Other Ritchey rider moving up from behind is Clark"Man of Steel" Natwick.
Footnote, Above Ned's right shoulder(Ned is also wearing the NPS series leader's White jersey) the non rider guy w the dark sunglasses, is Brian Stickel, NORBA series il duce....
Thanx for posting, I'm still hackin up dirt from those dusty days...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Over Tomac's left shoulder should be Tinker.


----------



## bubu13 (Apr 4, 2010)

Tomac all by his lonesome&#8230; Mammoth 90/91 (?)


Ned, Tomac, Rishi(?) & Tinker in the draft&#8230; Mammoth 1992


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

**** dude. I am loving this thread.


----------



## IM1966 (Mar 17, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

My gawd, this absolutely #$%#^ rocks.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks for this superb thread! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures! Based on the plethora of suspension forks (two kinds of Rock Shox, Manitou, Marzocchi and Scott), I think the Big Bear photos are from 1990 instead of 89. Thanks again!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

More more more!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

Where am I? I can see my ex-GF on the fence, so I can't be too far off. 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*Hey Mom, That's Me in the Pic(s)*

Specialized Rider is Elladee Brown from BC, over her right shoulder is ol tubby here, and yes, I'm still wearin the same sunglasses.That's Deb(Shummy) Shumway I'm talkin to..
KHS rider is Julia Ingersoll,DBR is Susan(DQ) DeMattei,White jersey(race leader jersey?)wearin Mongoose is Martha(Matty) Kennedy,Standard Mongoose jersey is Phyllis Hines I think, Purple jersey wearin rider to Phyllis's left is The Fine Miss Devine,Cindy Devine, Over Matty's right shoulder is Mia Stockdale(whom I absolutely unabashadly say that she is the kindest person to have walked this earth, and currently runs a Mt Bike camp in Vail.

Thanx again for postin these shots, it surely seemed like we were on the obscure tour of the unknown ski areas.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Respectfully Jim.....
You are looking cool in that picture.
and Your wife trusted you?


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Wife......didn't enter her realm til 2007 ish...


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

These are all killer photos, bub13. Thanks so much for taking the time to post these :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Its great we have guys here that can name all the riders!


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

WoW!


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

I admit it, I had a crush on Susan DeMattei at the time, she was really cute. Met her racing at Big Bear back in the day. I believe she wound up marrying some racer dude named David Wiens, Doh!


----------



## beepbeep (Sep 3, 2006)

Wow!!
Thanks for taking the time to post these, love all the old 'downhill' bikes.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Great photos!! Thanks for sharing! I was at each of those including the 94 Reebok Eliminator. Will add in some names when I get some time.

Please post more if you've got em. :thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

ha! Go Yeti! We're like addicts waiting for your next uploads. :thumbsup:


----------



## bubu13 (Apr 4, 2010)

Before the women's xc race at Mammoth 1991(?), Juli Furtado had a NORBA number plate and was wearing the Grundig (leaders?) jersey.
 

At the end of the first lap, Furtado now had a Grundig plate, but was wearing her YETI jersey&#8230; huh?


I guess the officials didn't like that, stopped her and made her put back on the Grundig jersey.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

The official in the yellow-pumpkin colored jacket is Dean Crandall.
The BULA hat wearin cat is YETI owner John Parker....


I guess the officials didn't like that, stopped her and made her put back on the Grundig jersey.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks like an ACL surgery scar on her left knee in that pic. There's a Giants cap in the jersey swapping pic! :thumbsup:


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Juliana Furtado Inducted in 2005 for Mountain Biking U.S. Bicycling Hall of Fame

In 1980, she was named to the U.S. Ski Team where she competed until 1987. Furtado left skiing when knee injuries ultimately led her to transition to the bicycle as a means of rehabbing her six reconstructive knee surgeries.



girlonbike said:


> Looks like an ACL surgery scar on her left knee in that pic. There's a Giants cap in the jersey swapping pic! :thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

this thread is *****in'


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

bubu13 said:


> *Grundig DH - Big Bear 91 (?)*


Great photos, brings back lots of memories. These had to have been later than 91. Perhaps 94. There weren't that many fullies in the field in 91 and Mike King was still racing BMX then.
This is motivating me to dig for photos of two Traverse City, MI races and Bloomington, IN from 91-93.

More on line photos from 93:
Bicycles - a set on Flickr


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Over Tomac's left shoulder should be Tinker.


I think that's actually Ranjeet "Ramjet" Grewal, the youngest of the three talented brothers.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I think that's actually Ranjeet "Ramjet" Grewal, the youngest of the three talented brothers.


Figured that was him on his yellow General.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssulljm said:


> Over Ned's left shoulder, John Weissenrider(sp?), over Ned's Right in the Ritchey outfit-Tim "Johnny"Rutherford,over Rutherford's right shoulder in blue helmet-Tom Rogers,Other Ritchey rider moving up from behind is Clark"Man of Steel" Natwick.
> Footnote, Above Ned's right shoulder(Ned is also wearing the NPS series leader's White jersey) the non rider guy w the dark sunglasses, is Brian Stickel, NORBA series il duce....
> Thanx for posting, I'm still hackin up dirt from those dusty days...


in between Nedly and Rutherford is Paul Thomasberg, Paul Watson (I think that was his name) with the Marin jersey, and I think that's Martin Stenger (Slingshot) right behind Tom Rogers. And that's another Ritchey rider in between Ned and Thomasberg (good chance it's Myrah).


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Travis Brown on the DB Manitou, Rishi Grewal, Herbold (doing his token line up at the start and try to hang), Paul Thomasberg obscured by Tom Rogers on the GT, Don Myrah on the Fat, unknown Cool Tool/Trimble rider, Daryl Price (of Aptos) on the Specialized, Russel "the muscle" Worley riding for Brave.










And continuing on with Weinsy on the DB, Nedly, unknown, Ranjeet Grewal on the Scott, and Glen Adams on the Schwinn (note the action tec fork). Glen was a great all around rider. Awesome descender.


----------



## bubu13 (Apr 4, 2010)

gm1230126 said:


> Great photos, brings back lots of memories. These had to have been later than 91. Perhaps 94. There weren't that many fullies in the field in 91 and Mike King was still racing BMX then.
> This is motivating me to dig for photos of two Traverse City, MI races and Bloomington, IN from 91-93.


Thanks, I'm sure you're right about the year... I'm just guessing at the dates, as I put them in a album years ago, but never got around to writing down the dates... now, I can't remember!

And thanks to all those who can help to put names to these faces... I recognize most of the "big names", but with most of the others, I'm just drawing a blank. :???:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Travis Brown on the DB Manitou, Rishi Grewal, Herbold (doing his token line up at the start and try to hang), Paul Thomasberg obscured by Tom Rogers on the GT, Don Myrah on the Fat, unknown Cool Tool/Trimble rider, Daryl Price (of Aptos) on the Specialized, Russel "the muscle" Worley riding for Brave.
> 
> And continuing on with Weinsy on the DB, Nedly, unknown, Ranjeet Grewal on the Scott, and Glen Adams on the Schwinn (note the action tec fork). Glen was a great all around rider. Awesome descender.


Good stuff FB.

Unknown is on what looks to be a DEAN.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Good stuff. And props to the OP for getting right on the start line and in the pits for these great shots.

Not everyone was on board with SPD pedals yet!


----------



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

RS1 Overload :O


----------



## blog hogs (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow,my willingness to wander the internet is returning.Anyone know who the female GT rider in the first set of pics is?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> Not everyone was on board with SPD pedals yet!


If the guy front and center doesn't get some SPD pedals, he'll never amount to anything in MTB racing.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

sgltrak said:


> If the guy front and center doesn't get some SPD pedals, he'll never amount to anything in MTB racing.


and certainly not be winning races still today.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

blog hogs said:


> Wow,my willingness to wander the internet is returning.Anyone know who the female GT rider in the first set of pics is?


Doesn't look like Chantal Daucourt. Could be Susan DiBiase


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

#249- Susan DeBiase,257-Darcy Kiefel(Ron Kiefel's sister), 280 Tammy"Billy" Jacques, 242-Cindy Whitehead,248-Sara"Big Red" Ballantyne,261-Penny Davidson,
3rd picture from right on top row, shows Tammy(#280) on the front line, just over her right shoulder, in the Fat Chance jersey is Cyndi Schwandt....
She+ I have reconnected as friends over the last year, and ,at the time this pic was taken, Cyndi traveled to all the NCS events w her boyfriend,Rich Perrier, with whom I had many an epic race slicin n dicin w him.
Cyndi relayed to me that Rich had gone in for his 1st flu shot ever a few years ago, and died within a week due to an allergic reaction from the shot......
Rich was a MB medaled Champion(veterans) , he summarily squashed the field in many multi disciplinary competitive events....
Ridin in the hills these days, I think of these old battlefields+shared moments w old pals such as Rich.....

Thanx Again for posting these snapshots of when U.S. riders were the crem de la crem....



blog hogs said:


> Wow,my willingness to wander the internet is returning.Anyone know who the female GT rider in the first set of pics is?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

More names.

The infamous Jacquie P, not sure who the C'Dale rider is, Elladee Brown, Cindy Devine.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

C'Dale rider= Darcy Dangermont(sp?)



Rumpfy said:


> More names.
> 
> The infamous Jacquie P, not sure who the C'Dale rider is, Elladee Brown, Cindy Devine.


----------



## blog hogs (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for the name.
In the third set,the pictures of Mike king are from 1995


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Great pics, thanks for sharing. And the name game is great too.

Lovin' the pink shorts! Great neon era.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Retrocowboy said:


> I admit it, I had a crush on Susan DeMattei at the time, she was really cute. Met her racing at Big Bear back in the day. I believe she wound up marrying some racer dude named David Wiens, Doh!


Who did not have a crush on Sue?
Back in the day I followed her wheel in a few races--for a mile or two, at the start.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

...Such a cool thread. Thanks.


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

Joe Steel said:


> Lovin' the pink shorts! Great neon era.
> 
> [/IMG]


I'm thinking that is Dean Crandall in those shorts.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

These are fun:
Bike Co. | From the Vault: 1991 NORBA Nationals Mt.Hood


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm nervous for that Trimble rider. SE's up front and that cable hanger is hangin' on by a thread! Add that to the first gen Gripshift (awful), narrow Scott bars, and one finger brake levers....it doesn't get any more early 90's mtb than that!

Only racer I can name is Tom Rodgers portaging his GT.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

That's Ted seaville riding for diamond back.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Yeah.
Nice pics in the link,
The pink helmeted , long curly haired Coors jersey'd rider is Robert "Gagsch" Gaggioli.

Great photo of Jeff"Lumpy" Leidal, still miss that ol friend. It must have been one hell of an avalanche that did him in a few years back.

The Trimble rider is "The Reverend" Jim Rosasco, Tom Rogers just behind The Reverend in the GT jersey

Great story of a happening at that event.
I was there w the Ritchey team, we had done some Friday laps on the CC course, were headin down to some podunk town for dinner, it was gettin dark, and who do we see pedaling up the hill w a sh*tload of gear slung over his shoulder?
Tinker....
He had forgotten either his ID or his credit card, and was unable to rent a car at the Portland airport.....
MthrFkkr put his bike together at the airport, and rode it almost all the way up to the race....
We turned around, but another team vehicle had just seen him, stopped, and threw his gear+bike into their rig .....
We were over 40 miles from the airport.......



yo-Nate-y said:


> These are fun:
> Bike Co. | From the Vault: 1991 NORBA Nationals Mt.Hood


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That's totally bada$$.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

That's Jan(Yan) Wojak in the red jersey....says so on his helmet...
Good catch ER on the front brake cable hangar 1/2 unhitched



Rumpfy said:


> I'm nervous for that Trimble rider. SE's up front and that cable hanger is hangin' on by a thread! Add that to the first gen Gripshift (awful), narrow Scott bars, and one finger brake levers....it doesn't get any more early 90's mtb than that!
> 
> Only racer I can name is Tom Rodgers portaging his GT.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Good stuff. Looks like Frischi forgot his Sidis!! Probably one of his first races in the US. Sully?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

ssulljm said:


> Great story of a happening at that event.
> I was there w the Ritchey team, we had done some Friday laps on the CC course, were headin down to some podunk town for dinner, it was gettin dark, and who do we see pedaling up the hill w a sh*tload of gear slung over his shoulder?
> Tinker....
> He had forgotten either his ID or his credit card, and was unable to rent a car at the Portland airport.....
> ...


It's a long gradual uphill too! Tinker is so awesome. Seeing him at Keyesville absolutely FLYING on the downhill. Muddy Buddy and I were in awe.  People were screaming their heads off - cheering him on.

And then Aemmer came down without front brakes.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssulljm said:


> Yeah.
> Great story of a happening at that event.
> I was there w the Ritchey team, we had done some Friday laps on the CC course, were headin down to some podunk town for dinner, it was gettin dark, and who do we see pedaling up the hill w a sh*tload of gear slung over his shoulder?
> Tinker....
> ...


And now he crushes 24hr events. He was fiiiiine. Great story though!



Fillet-brazed said:


> Good stuff. Looks like Frischi forgot his Sidis!! Probably one of his first races in the US. Sully?


And I assume Martin Stenger on the Slingshot, far left of the pic?


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> And now he crushes 24hr events. He was fiiiiine. Great story though!
> 
> Yep
> 
> And I assume Martin Stenger on the Slingshot, far left of the pic?


Yep, those were his trademark britches..

Believe that's Paul Watson shoulderin the bike in the Marin jersey...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssulljm said:


> Yep, those were his trademark britches..


As were the hairy legs! 

Did you see Frischi's shoes in that shot, Sully? Look like tennis shoes.

You can barely see the road sprinter Gaggioli looking to have a rough time in the dirt too.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> As were the hairy legs!
> 
> Did you see Frischi's shoes in that shot, Sully? Look like street shoes.
> 
> You can barely see the road sprinter Gaggioli looking to have a rough time in the dirt too.


Yeah, Gagsh is wafflin w the high left knee, indicative of massive rider strength w mebbe too much rear tyre traction and no front wheel ground contact....a familiar feel (awhile back)
My eyes ain't good enough to see TF's shoes, they look grey, thats about it...
He coulda raced nekkid, most of us woulda been seein his azzcrk disappearing a ways off in the distance....


----------



## Jenda (Jan 20, 2010)

i am in retro mtb heaven, thanx lot .))


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I believe that to be Roberto Gagglioli in the Coors Light kit


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

it is. we were hanging out in govt camp the night before the xc race trying out these new fangled tioga tension disk wheel things. we all came to the conclusion that they were crap but the pros were gonna get money to ride them. of course, that was back when you could do things like hang out with the pros.


----------



## 24pouces (Jan 8, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> More names.
> 
> The infamous Jacquie P, not sure who the C'Dale rider is, Elladee Brown, Cindy Devine.


Darcy Wright, when she rode for C'dale.
1 year later, she rode for FatChance. Her knickname, was "the mum on bike "


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Mike Ramponi from his Fat City days.


----------



## guywitharitchey (Nov 29, 2011)

So Rockshox were standard with the top racers in 89,90....?


----------



## bmxcollector (Nov 21, 2006)

Man, the guy on the Trimble was not going to miss out on one penny of contingency money that's for sure!


----------



## el_leci (Mar 20, 2012)

Jenda said:


> i am in retro mtb heaven, thanx lot .))


*** heaven man. thanks a lot too.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

Anyone have any mid 90's DH with Palmer or anyone else?


----------

